# JAS chemicals



## johnnyringo74 (Apr 9, 2011)

made order ten days ago and have recieved nothing, so i sent an emai to them and havent heard back. i have made orders from other chemical places and my order was at my door in less then 5 days, just like JAS says. so far, im not liking the service....


----------



## Ravager (Apr 9, 2011)

can't beat extreme peptide. Try them next time instead. I've had great luck.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 9, 2011)

i got my order in 4 days..i dont know whats going on but your not the only one..havent seen jas on here in awhile to respond..hope they come through. dont wanna have to start doubting them and go else where even though i got my order really quick with no problems.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 9, 2011)

Extremes service is #1, but they need to get on restocking some stuff. Maybe they need some more hands over there, ill volunteer


----------



## gamma (Apr 10, 2011)

Bigb21084 said:


> Extremes service is #1, but they need to get on restocking some stuff. Maybe they need some more hands over there, ill volunteer



Kinda like if you worked at McDonald's you get to eat the nuggets for free ....


----------



## johnnyringo74 (Apr 10, 2011)

JAS..?? are you gonna respond..?


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 10, 2011)

johnnyringo74 said:


> JAS..?? are you gonna respond..?


 

Please leave a message after the beep,, lol


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 10, 2011)

Lol, gamma knows what I'm talking about!


----------



## johnnyringo74 (Apr 10, 2011)

yea its funny huh porky


----------



## teebagginwagon (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey guys, I was wondering if this site was to good to be true.  Prices are sick!  With all good things their comes a price tag and I kinda figured this stuff maybe severly underdosed or a scam.  If you do get your order please post results.  I just ordered from research stop and they had my stuff here in 3 days and I've heard legit stuff about their AI's


----------



## test42myhttp (May 5, 2011)

Does anyone here has his Email or contact?


----------



## gamma (May 5, 2011)

gone for good man


----------



## cg89 (May 5, 2011)

his stuff is g2g they say i got my clomid and ai's from him but didn't get my free ones that i was supposed to get...then he went MIA...maybe Jas is Bin Laden?


----------



## gamma (May 7, 2011)

Conspiracy theory time........ all the board sponsors that disapeared , maybe they where all the same people . Pertending to be different company s ... jus a thought I mean they all mysteriously didn't pay their board fees at same time .......hummmmmm


----------



## cg89 (May 7, 2011)

al qaeda?


----------



## Arnold (May 7, 2011)

different reasons...


----------

